# bitter yuck!



## Lola13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew if Bitter Yuck! anti- biting spray was safe for rabbits? My bun keeps biting the sides of his litter box and eating the plastic so I wanted to get some to spray on the corners so he would stop biting it. I keep buying him new boxes and I dont think the plastic is good for him. He has enough food, hay, veggies, wood and toys to chew on but for some reason he has decided that eating his box is a good idea. any advice? who else has used this product?

thanks, Alora


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 28, 2010)

It should be safe, but it might not be effective for a rabbit. For some rabbits, it only works for a few days and others develop a like for the taste. You can try it, but don't be surprised if it doesn't work for long. On a side note, I would wear gloves or at least cover your hand with a bag while using it. Some bottles leak a bit with spraying and it really doesn't taste good :yuck.

Ivory soap is supposed to work to prevent rabbits from chewing. I think you just rub in on the area (a bit wet might help too). The rabbits apparently don't like it very much. It is cheap and you could use it for yourself too.


----------



## Lola13 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks! I'll try it just to see what happens. his box is the only thing he chews like crazy that i dont want him chewing.


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

I used ivory soap and it did NOT work. Solara kept chewingthe penand even started licking it some. Sabriel also started licking it, even though he doesn't even chew the bars of the pen.

I dunno if my rabbits are just weird.. or if they can acquire a taste for soap as well, lol..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine treat bitter apple sprays like ketchup.. they love it on everything, LOL!

Give it a shot... it won't hurt them.


----------



## Suz (Aug 13, 2010)

I used tobasco sauceto determy dog when she was a pup and chewing my porch walls. She loved to lick the bitter apple and thought it was tasty But the tobasco only took one time and she never chewed again!


----------

